# What smartphone do you guys use?



## XLvps (Sep 24, 2013)

I currently have an iPhone 5 but I really like the HTC One.  What does everyone here use?


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 24, 2013)

Nexus 4. Great phone and a great value.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 24, 2013)

HTC Sensation (personal) and an HTC HD2 (work), both running custom ROMs.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 4S, formerly on iOS 5.1.1 Jailbroken, now on iOS 6.1.3 waiting for a JB. It works, and it is nice and fast. Whoo


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> HTC Sensation (personal) and an HTC HD2 (work), both running custom ROMs.


I have a HTC Sensation 4G that I used to use while I was in the US.  I'm currently trying to root it and... well...  It's a bitch.  A few of the S-Off tutorials were outdated and using my old netbook (thanks moving company for being 4 months late on moving my things!) it just ended up in frustration.  Good phone though.  

In terms of the actual thread I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A.  It's a beast but kinda overkill for my purposes.  Not rooted (I'm actually a fan of the stock rom right now).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 24, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I have a HTC Sensation 4G that I used to use while I was in the US.  I'm currently trying to root it and... well...  It's a bitch.  A few of the S-Off tutorials were outdated and using my old netbook (thanks moving company for being 4 months late on moving my things!) it just ended up in frustration.  Good phone though.


I had the same issue with mine and Kristi's.  Took a bit of trial and error before I realized the firmware was the issue... I don't remember exactly what I had to update first (I'll go digging for it today and see if I can find it for you), but there is something you have to install first before being able to throw on the bootloader and ROM.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 5S from today  ^_^ 4s before.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 24, 2013)

Galaxy Note 2 here with LTE.


----------



## danni (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 4s with iOS 7


----------



## Jade (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 4 factory unlocked with iOS7


----------



## Damian (Sep 24, 2013)

None.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 24, 2013)

Right now my provider only supports the Motorola Defy XT which I absolutely love (tough little phone and being waterproof is a major plus when I take it swimming) but I will most likely be ordering a Moto X when they offer them in November (hopefully I don't have to change my plan although the 4G for $20 more a month does sound tempting).

<3 Republic Wireless


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2013)

Still using LG Optimus, but unactivated and rooted and filtering the DNS with massive block listing.  Purely using as wifi-only device. Mainly for streaming audio and a few common apps.


----------



## jarland (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 5 here. Runs like a beast, makes me happy. Wish the camera was better though. The pictures look excellent...on the device's screen.


----------



## Jade (Sep 24, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> Right now my provider only supports the Motorola Defy XT which I absolutely love (tough little phone and being waterproof is a major plus when I take it swimming) but I will most likely be ordering a Moto X when they offer them in November (hopefully I don't have to change my plan although the 4G for $20 more a month does sound tempting).
> 
> <3 Republic Wireless


I heard about that, it looks like its very reasonably priced. Especially with the phone you get


----------



## XLvps (Sep 24, 2013)

Jade said:


> iPhone 4 factory unlocked with iOS7


Does iOS7 perform well on the 4?


----------



## XLvps (Sep 24, 2013)

jarland said:


> iPhone 5 here. Runs like a beast, makes me happy. Wish the camera was better though. The pictures look excellent...on the device's screen.


For a while I had the Lumia 920 and the camera was sick.  The only problem is there are slim pickings for Windows Mobile apps.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 24, 2013)

HTC One.

Latest firmware update made a quite solid smartphone out of it. Energy saving mode lasts for about 3 days.


----------



## trexos (Sep 24, 2013)

Xiaomi MI2


----------



## MannDude (Sep 24, 2013)

Galaxy s3. I've got like no apps on it and just use it as a normal person would use a normal phone. I just browse the web on it sometimes while in bed still if I can't reach my laptop.


----------



## notFound (Sep 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini, not my phone of choice but it was £150 and I needed a phone desperately at the time. It's not too bad, running a custom ROM and rooted of course. Does what I need, although I prefer my old Sony J108i simply due to it's call quality.


----------



## nunim (Sep 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Still using LG Optimus, but unactivated and rooted and filtering the DNS with massive block listing.  Purely using as wifi-only device. Mainly for streaming audio and a few common apps.


Which one? I'm using the Optimus L9, very easy to root but custom rom support is very poor.  I only got it because at the time I didn't want to shell out and extra $150 for the Nexus 4 which I now regret.  I'll probably end up buying one off craigslist around xmas.  Not a terrible phone but battery life could be better.

It works well enough to become a WIFI AP for my Nexus 7 for when I need to do the real browsing.  My only complaint is my upload speeds but I suspect that is more a network issue then phone limitation.

Lots of iPhone users here =/  My wife is waiting for her 5S to arrive...


----------



## XLvps (Sep 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> HTC One.
> 
> Latest firmware update made a quite solid smartphone out of it. Energy saving mode lasts for about 3 days.


Is the sound as good as they advertise?


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2013)

nunim said:


> Which one? I'm using the Optimus L9


Still kicking around the Optimus V.  More than sufficient for the little I use it.  Winamp, TuneIn (about tired of it), Craigslist, Ebay, Opera those are my staple apps.  All run fine on the old hardware.

The more recent models do look nice though.

If I were opting to buy into the official new phone with cell service, I'd be shopping a water proof and rugged phone.  Good to see more mainstreaming of some --- wider availability.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a Samsung Note version 1.

It's a good phone but I'm looking to replace it. Samsung doesn't support it with newer roms and CyanogenMod doesn't play all that nicely with it either.

I get quite a few crashes (purple screen + reboot) as well as the screen tripping out randomly.

I'm looking at a Nexus 5 when it comes out but damn, I sure like having a stylus.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 24, 2013)

S4. Multi-Tasking, Universal remote, Awesome Sensor, I am good.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Still kicking around the Optimus V.  More than sufficient for the little I use it.  Winamp, TuneIn (about tired of it), Craigslist, Ebay, Opera those are my staple apps.  All run fine on the old hardware.
> 
> The more recent models do look nice though.
> 
> If I were opting to buy into the official new phone with cell service, I'd be shopping a water proof and rugged phone.  Good to see more mainstreaming of some --- wider availability.


Optimus V is huge, Just saying.


----------



## Jade (Sep 24, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Does iOS7 perform well on the 4?


Well it's alright. Things are a bit faster. I actually had a problem with my phone when I first installed it with people not being able to hear me on calls, but it fixed it self


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Optimus V is huge, Just saying.


Size of a phone doesn't bother me in the least.  I remember the days of bag phones and trunk phone fondly.


----------



## wdq (Sep 24, 2013)

My main phone is a Galaxy Nexus. It's getting pretty old, but it still manages to have up to date CyanogenMod ROMs so I don't see myself switching anytime soon. Especially since I don't use my phone for much more than calls, and for when I need to use the Internet away from a computer.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I had the same issue with mine and Kristi's.  Took a bit of trial and error before I realized the firmware was the issue... I don't remember exactly what I had to update first (I'll go digging for it today and see if I can find it for you), but there is something you have to install first before being able to throw on the bootloader and ROM.


Haha well I unlocked the bootloader (is that what they have you do first?) and the next step was to turn off S-On (to S-Off) and that's where I'm having issues.  If you don't mind I'd very much appreciate it   I believe I have HBoot 1.27.0000.


----------



## Quexis (Sep 24, 2013)

HTC Velocity 4G right now, running Cyanogen.


----------



## shawn_ky (Sep 24, 2013)

iPhone 5 w/ iOS7... Love it!


----------



## trewq (Sep 24, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Is the sound as good as they advertise?


I have a HTC one. Yes, everything they advertise is as good as it actually is.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Sep 25, 2013)

Galaxy S3 previously I had Galaxy S and then S2 

next phone probably will be Note 3


----------



## thekreek (Sep 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace (S5830L) with a moded rom (Andoid 4.2) and a Motorola E350.

Looking to upgrade to cost effective phone.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 25, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Is the sound as good as they advertise?


The sound is good - the reason I bought this phone.


----------



## cloudlix (Sep 26, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920 and thinking about Lumia 925.


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 26, 2013)

iPhone 5 soon to have iOS 7 once I update it.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 26, 2013)

LG Optimus One P500 here, running CyanogenMod. Bought more than 2 years back, but still handy. Only issue I face is the low internal memory.


----------



## hasel92 (Sep 26, 2013)

trexos said:


> Xiaomi MI2


Dude, how is the product? I know it's kinda popular in China.


----------



## egihosting (Sep 27, 2013)

iphone 4 and Galaxy Note 1...

They are a bit old, but they still work and get the job done!


----------



## Nyr (Sep 27, 2013)

Nexus 4. Not a bad phone for the price.

I would prefer an iPhone but no way I am paying 700 EUR for it.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 27, 2013)

Nyr said:


> Nexus 4. Not a bad phone for the price.
> 
> I would prefer an iPhone but no way I am paying 700 EUR for it.


My friend picked up a nexus 4 and it's a pretty slick phone. Feels really solid and runs really fast.

It's what has me on the shopping market again 

Francisco


----------



## shovenose (Sep 27, 2013)

Upgraded from my LG Optimus G to the HTC Windows Phone 8X


----------



## jcaleb (Sep 29, 2013)

android 2.2


----------



## SwiftNetworking (Sep 29, 2013)

iPhone 5S in "Space Gray". Works well!


----------



## Kakashi (Sep 30, 2013)

Samsung Note2. Mainly because I use it to browse / read emails more than I do to call.


----------

